# Software to create borders/templates for youth sports teams??



## IggySpringer (Jul 12, 2013)

Next week I'll be taking pictures of some youth sports teams (basketball and cheerleaders). What software is used to add names, team names, etc? Is it photoshop? If so where do I get the templates? Sorry if this is an easy question. I'm a complete noob to this.


This is a sample pic of what I'm talking about.


*TPF Does not permit the posting of images to which you do not hold rights.*


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 12, 2013)

IggySpringer said:


> Next week I'll be taking pictures of some youth sports teams (basketball and cheerleaders). What software is used to add names, team names, etc? Is it photoshop? If so where do I get the templates? Sorry if this is an easy question. I'm a complete noob to this.
> 
> 
> This is a sample pic of what I'm talking about.
> View attachment 49837



I would create your own in photoshop. 

And FYI it is against forum rules to post I'm image that is not yours.


----------



## KmH (Jul 13, 2013)

You can also use other raster and vector image editing software to add team names and other graphical elements. 
GIMP.org and Photoscape.ORG are raster graphics freeware, and Inkscape.org is vector graphics freeware.

As far as templates, you can use both vector and raster image editing applications. In fact for templates, vector graphics work better than raster graphics.

As another thought, many online print labs have sports templates you just add your images to.


----------



## IggySpringer (Jul 13, 2013)

KmH said:


> You can also use other raster and vector image editing software to add team names and other graphical elements.
> GIMP.org and Photoscape.ORG are raster graphics freeware, and Inkscape.org is vector graphics freeware.
> 
> As far as templates, you can use both vector and raster image editing applications. In fact for templates, vector graphics work better than raster graphics.
> ...


 
Thank you so much!


----------

